# DHT and PCT



## mTOR (Dec 17, 2019)

So ive noticed alot of the OTC PCT regimens out there have DHT blocking as a component of action. However wouldn't this be unwanted during PCT? Is there some negative feedback mechanism im missing here. I did not think there is anything like the estrogen HPTA loop. Thoughts...?


----------



## chenmomo (Dec 17, 2019)

I just know pct


----------



## lastcaress83 (Feb 13, 2020)

OTC PCT regimens are garbage, don’t waste your money.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 3, 2020)

never heard of a dht blocker being incorporated in pct. 

with that said I know a few people who take finasteride on and off cycle. I personally take finasteride.

would probably be good to mix with anything that converts to dht heavily to prevent hair loss.. only side is your pp and health, which most people dont care about at this point...

your body only needs a little bit of dht to function normal but the second u hit close to zero, your pp will stop working effective and immediately. sometime finasteride tanks dht levels to point where ur pp doesn't work. depends on the person.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 3, 2020)

another note, finasteride and dht blockers in general are useless to cycle. once your on, you gotta stay on or all the progress you made on your head disappears and goes back to what it should have been at that specific date. 

which is probably a more primary reason why a dht blocker is useless to just incorporate on cycle


----------

